# British Israel view ?



## Mayflower (Apr 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever studies the British Israel view ?
Thoughts


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 27, 2009)

In 1723, Dr.Jacques Abaddie (1654-1727), Huguenot refugee and Dean of Killaloe, Ireland, in his Le Triomphe de la Providence et de la Religion, wrote:

"Certainly, unless the Ten Tribes have flown into the air, or been plunged to the earth's centre, they must be sought in that part of the North which, in the time of Constantine, was converted to the Christian Faith - namely among the Iberians, Armenians, and Scythians; for that was the place of their dispersion-the wilderness where God caused them to dwell in tents, as when they came out of the land of Egypt... Perhaps, were the subject carefully examined, it would be found that the nations who in the fifth age made irruption into the Roman Empire, and whom Procopius reduces to ten in number, wer in effect the Ten Tribes,who kept in a state of separation up to that time, then quitted the Euxine and Caspian, the place of their exile, because the country could no longer contain them. Everything fortifies this conjecture; the extraordinary multiplication of this people, marked so precisely by the prophets, the number of the tribes, the custom of those nations to dwell in tents, according to the oracles, and many other usages of the Scythians similar to those of the children of Israel."


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Apr 27, 2009)

British Israelism seems to be a cult myth that has been soundly rejected as unbiblical.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, I have studied it in some detail. I have around 50 books by advocates of almost all of the many versions it has gone through over the years.

in my opinion, it is a view of history and not a theological position. As such it may be an accurate interpretation of the past, or it may not. However it is not a doctrine.

The confusion arises because so many of the "followers" (especially in the USA since 1945-48) have adopted heretical views such as the "2 seed doctrine", annihilationism, "racial salvation", denial of the trinity, denial of the cannonicity of parts of the OT, etc.


----------



## TimV (Apr 27, 2009)

It's really popular in South Africa (is that why you ask?) and much less common in Europe and North America.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 27, 2009)

I've never heard of it. What is it?


----------



## TimV (Apr 27, 2009)

It takes a zillion forms but basically teaches that the lost ten tribes of Israel turned into the White race.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2009)

TimV said:


> It takes a zillion forms but basically teaches that the lost ten tribes of Israel turned into the White race.





It claims to track the history of the hebrew people through history, outside of the land of Palestine.


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> I've never heard of it. What is it?



British Israelism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is a link. Basically promotes a theory that the British Royal's were related to the "house of David."


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 27, 2009)

Amazon.com: The "Lost" Ten Tribes of Israel...Found!: Steven M. Collins: Books

Amazon.com: Israel's Tribes Today: Steven M. Collins: Books

Amazon.com: Judah's Sceptre and Joseph's Birthright: J. H. Allen: Books

Amazon.com: The Story of Celto-Saxon Israel: Books

-----Added 4/27/2009 at 03:55:29 EST-----

THE TRUE AND NOBLE ORIGINS OF THE ANGLO-ISRAEL MESSAGE 

By Alan Campbell B.A. [U.K.]

YOU hear so many strange things about BritishIsraelites. Who are they? where did this Anglo-Israel teaching have its origins? Are they a crazy racist cult, a new American sect? Opponents of Anglo-Israel, having little or no Scriptural evidence to refute our teachings, prefer to frighten sincere seekers for truth by seeking to smear British-Israel with the biggest tar brush possible. A favourite method seems to be that of claiming that the Anglo-Israel teaching originated with the writings of the deranged Richard Brothers, who was for a time confined to a lunatic asylum in the late eighteenth/early nineteenth century. Now I feel sure that you the reader
would prefer the truth, and so we will trace the origins of our message and tell you of the many distinguished clergymen, evangelists and preachers of many diverse
Protestant denominations who have held to our beliefs, as well as many members of our own British Royal Family.

Let us be clear about one thing, there was a knowledge of and writings about the Israel Identity of the Celto-Anglo Saxon and related peoples long before poor Richard Brothers ever stumbled upon this truth.

1) As long ago as the 6th Century A.D.an early British Historian Gildas named "the Wise" wrote at the era when the pagan Saxon's were invading Christian Celtic Britain. He wrote that these events were taking place to the end that our Lord might in this land try after His accustomed manner these His Israelites whether they loved Him or not:

2) In 1314 A.D. the nobility of Scotland signed the Scottish Declaration of Independence at Arbroath Abbey. In it they stated their belief in the Israel identity of their people:-

"We know and from the chronicles and books of the ancients gather, that the nation of the Scots passing from the greater Scythia through the Mediterranean Sea and the Pillars of Hercules (Straits of Gibraltar) and sojourning in Spain ... and convey there one thousand two hundred years after the outgoing of the people of Israel".

3) Sir Francis Drake (1540-1596) wrote to Rev. John Foxe,the famous Martyrologist:

"God may be glorified, His church, our Queen and country preserved, the enemies of truth vanquished; that we might have continued peace in Israel. Our enemies are many but our protector commandeth the whole earth"

4) French Huguenot Counsellor Le Loyer wrote in his "The Ten Lost Tribes Found" (1590)

"The Israelites came to and founded the English Isles"

5) John Saddler MA, M.P- in 1649 in his learned work "Rights of the Kingdom or Customs of our Kings and Parliaments" advocated the Israelitish origins of the English.

A TESTIMONY OF OUR IDENTITY


6) In 1723, Dr.Jacques Abaddie (1654-1727), Huguenot refugee and Dean of Killaloe, Ireland, in his Le Triomphe de la Providence et de la Religion, wrote:

"Certainly, unless the Ten Tribes have flown into the air, or been plunged to the earth's centre, they must be sought in that part of the North which, in the time of Constantine, was converted to the Christian Faith - namely among the Iberians, Armenians, and Scythians; for that was the place of their dispersion-the wilderness where God caused them to dwell in tents, as when they came out of the land of Egypt... Perhaps, were the subject carefully examined, it would be found that the nations who in the fifth age made irruption into the Roman Empire, and whom Procopius reduces to ten in number, wer in effect the Ten Tribes,who kept in a state of separation up to that time, then quitted the Euxine and Caspian, the place of their exile, because the country could no longer contain them. Everything fortifies this conjecture; the extraordinary multiplication of this people, marked so precisely by the prophets, the number of the tribes, the custom of those nations to dwell in tents, according to the oracles, and many other usages of the Scythians similar to those of the children of Israel."
translated from the French by Revd Robert Douglas

Dr Abaddie published his work in Amsterdam and the original four volumes can be seen in the British Museum.

7) In 176I Alexander Cruden published the first edition of the famous Bible aid, "Crudens Concordance". The dedication page of this original edition contained these words:- "that it may be said by the present and future ages, that King George III has been an Hezekiah to our British Israel".

8) In 1813 RalphWedgwood in his publication "The Book of Remembrance" demonstrated that England is Ephraim.

9) In 1815 Revd James Hartley Frere wrote a book entitled A Combined View of the Prophecies of Daniel, Esdras and St John in which he showed that the British were Israel.

10) In 1816 Revd B. Murphy published Precursory Proofs that the Israelites came into Egypt and Ireland - he went on to publish The Advocate of Israel and the Isle of Erin.

11) In 1828 - Revd J. W Brooks wrote an article which he signed Abdul which was published in the Jewish Chronicle and in which he proved the Welsh to be
of Israel descent.

12) In 1840 - Revd John Wilson M.A. a Scottish Presbyterian minister authored the classic book Our Israelitish Origin in which he combined the record of history and Bible Prophecy with the most up to date discoveries of archaeology. His writings and lectures helped to make the Israel Message widely known.

13) The Israel Message was to spread to the United States where one of the leading exponents was Revd Joseph Wild D.D. minister of Union Congregational
Church Brooklyn, New York who published many books on Anglo-Israel including The Lost Ten Tribes in 1879.

As the truth of our Israel Identity gained momentum, it would be hard to include them all. We shall therefore list the best known by their religious denomination
which shows how the Anglo-Israel belief took root amongst Christians of diverse back grounds. Our roll of Honour includes:-

ANGLICAN

Archbishop Bond of Montreal

Revd Titcomb D.D. Bishop of Rangoon

Rt Revd M.S. Alexander -Anglican Bishop in Jerusalem

Rt Revd Thornton D.D.- First Anglican Bishop of Ballarat Australia who stated "British Israel truth is most wonderful I wish I had known it twenty five years earlier.
It makes clear so many things that have been obscure.

METHODIST

Bishop H.A. Allen of the Wesleyan Methodist Church in California USA who wrote Judah's Sceptre and Joseph's Birthright back in 1902. This book is still a
B.I. Classic today, a century later and has run into millions of copies. Reviewing the book at the time of publication the Baptist Messenger stated "that the arguments produced by Mr Allen seem to be unanswerable."

Dr Dinsdale Young (1861-1938) the famous English Methodist preacher, who pastored Westminster Central Hall and was President of the Wesleyan Conference
stated:

"I increasingly believe that the weight of argument is with the British-Israel position. My heart warms to it, because of its splendid adherence to the Bible. The British Israel Federation has lighted a lamp the golden beauty of which shall never be obscured."

Revd Robert Bradford - Belfast Methodist clergyman, Member of Parliament for South Belfast in the British House of Commons. He spoke extensively on the
Message both in the U.K.and in Canada and was to be assassinated by Irish Republican terrorists in 1982.

PRESBYTERIAN

In addition to Revd John Wilson, we have Revd James McGaw, a Reformed Presbyterian minister who authorised Suppose we are Israel. He testified that:

"The revelation brought to me through the study of the Israel Truth, has established my faith in the Bible as the Inspired Word of God."


Revd Duncan McDougall- Free Church of Scotland.

BAPTIST

For many years the Woodward Avenue Baptist church in Detroit U.S.A was regarded as the largest Anglo-Israel congregation. Two of its Pastors were leading
exponents of Anglo-Israel.

Dr John Wellington Hoag (1915-1947)

Pastor William J Washer (1947-1962)

Dr Mordecai Ham - a convert of the famous evangelist Billy Sunday. Dr Ham led Billy Graham to Christ back in 1934. He held an honorary doctorate from Bob Jones University in Greenville South Carolina, and published a magazine entitled The Kentucky Revivalist.

Revd T. R. Howlett B.A. minister of Calvary Baptist Church Washington D.C.author of The Ten Lost Tribes of Israel Found and identified in the Anglo-Saxon Race

Pastor James Mountain D.D. leading Baptist Fundamentalist in the United Kingdom. Author of Modernism Refuted and compiler of Hymns of Faith and Consecration. He authored British Israel Truth Defended and The Triumph of British Israel.

HOLINESS

Revd Maynard James - editor of The Flame magazine.

SALVATIONIST

Major A Smith of the Salvation Army in South Africa.


FULL GOSPEL/PENTECOSTAL

Charles Parnharn pioneer of Pentecost, at whose Topeka Bible College the Pentecostal outpouring began at the turn of the 20th Century.

Pastor Jones and Dan Williams - founders of the Welsh Apostolic Church.

Principal George Jeffreys - founder of the Elim Pentecostal Church and the Bible Pattern Church.

Evangelist Stephen Jeffreys - the Principal's brother. 

Evangelist E.W Bosworth author of Christ the Healer.

Pastor Leo Harris - founder of the Christian Revival Crusade in Australia.

CONGREGATIONAL

Revd Dr Pascoe Goard - a graduate of Wesleyan College in Winnipeg, Canada, he pastored the Knox Congregational Church in Vancouver, going on to be Vice President of the British Israel World Federation and Editor of the National Message magazine. He was author of many Anglo-Israel books, and helped start the Harrow Weald Bible College.

Revd Merton Smith converted in a Moody Revival - he went on to become organising secretary for Moody's campaign in Britain and America. He helped to
establish the Moody Bible Institute and was Pastor of the Grandveiw Congregational Church Vancouver, Canada.

OTHER DISTINGUISHED BELIEVERS IN ANGLO-ISRAEL

Professor Charles Totten of Yale University U.S.A.

Professor Piazzi Smith Astronomer Royal of Scotland

Admiral Fisher - First Sea Lord

Hon. W E Massey - Prime Minister of New Zealand

ROYALTY ALSO

Queen Victoria

King Edward VII

King George V

King George VI

Princess Alice, Countess of Athlone

ANGLO-ISRAEL PUBLICATIONS

To further refute those who say Anglo-Israel is some recent cult, we list some of our magazines going back over one hundred years and more:-

1866 The Watchmen of Ephraim
1875 Israel's Glory Leader
1877 The Banner of Israel
1888 The Two Witnesses
1890 Our Race
1922 The National Message
1926 The Watchman of Israel

These are given as just a random sample.

CONCLUSION

The evidence that we has produced in this small publication gives striking evidence to the historical background of the Anglo-Israel movement, not to mention the wide range of godly and scholarly men out of every Christian denomination who have proclaimed this truth. Let me finish by giving you

AN ATHEIST'S TESTIMONY TO THE ANGLO-ISRAEL TRUTH

Charles Bradlaugh K.C. M.P was one of the leading atheists in Britain even being barred from Parliament for a time because of his infidel beliefs. He would address huge atheist meetings in public halls across the country. He would read the promises that God made to Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, and then quite correctly point out that the promises had not been fulfilled in the Jews. He wrongly deduced therefore that the Bible was untrue and there was no God. Late in life he was introduced to the Anglo-Israel message and was a regular attender at meetings. The one time atheist declared "I love to come, it is most wonderful what light British-Israel truth throws on the Bible."

THE LORD Jesus Christ DIED FOR OUR SINS AND ROSE AGAIN FOR OUR JUSTIFICATION. YOUR NATIONAL IDENTITY AS THE RACIAL SEED OF ISRAEL WILL NOT SAVE YOU OTHERWISE Christ NEED NOT HAVE COME. WE EXHORT OUR READERS TO REPENT AND OBEY THE GOSPEL.

The True and Noble Origins of the Anglo-Israel Message


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2009)

I heard Alan Campbell speak in Atlanta about 10 years ago on historicism, of all things.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 27, 2009)

Gene Scott used to preach British Israelitism/Lost Tribes regularly. I heard it and I am not convinced.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 27, 2009)

Herbert W. Armstrong and the Worldwide Church of God were such.


----------



## caoclan (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it is popular in Seventh Day Adventist circles.


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Dear Mr. Mayflower;

Did you think that it is a true view?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2009)

WWC of G and SDA groups have adopted BI teaching, however it is not fair to consider the BI as equivalent to the teachings of those groups


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 28, 2009)

Spinningplates2 said:


> Dear Mr. Mayflower;
> 
> Did you think that it is a true view?



Honestly iam still studying it. Before i studied it, i thought it was a ridiculous idea to think that the anglo saxon would be the ten tribes, but iam taking the argumenst more seriously now, while iam not completly convinced yet.

-----Added 4/28/2009 at 03:13:53 EST-----



Kevin said:


> WWC of G and SDA groups have adopted BI teaching, however it is not fair to consider the BI as equivalent to the teachings of those groups



Iam agree, the BI view is linked to a particular church, there are from all the different denominations whom embraced the BI.
Reformed:
The Covenant People's Fellowship


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't think genealogy is important any longer. It genders strife and questions...



> As I besought thee to abide still at Ephesus, when I went into Macedonia, that thou mightest charge some that they teach no other doctrine,
> (1Ti 1:3)
> 
> Neither give heed to fables and endless genealogies, which minister questions, rather than godly edifying which is in faith: so do.
> ...





> This is a faithful saying, and these things I will that thou affirm constantly, that they which have believed in God might be careful to maintain good works. These things are good and profitable unto men.
> (Tit 3:8)
> 
> But avoid foolish questions, and genealogies, and contentions, and strivings about the law; for they are unprofitable and vain.
> ...



The partition has been taken down. We are all one body fit together.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 28, 2009)

Jewish Rabbis believe that the Pashtun(Taliban) people in Afghanistan and Pakistan are one of the Lost Tribes of Israel. They base their conclusion on the oral history of Pashtun People and the many cultural similarities between Judaism and Pashtun traditions. I find THIS easier to swallow than the British Israel nonsense!


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 28, 2009)

It's the crassest eisegesis.

People saying e.g. that the Irish are descended from the tribe of Dan because they sing, "Danny Boy"

There is plenty evidence from the Bible that the tribes weren't lost, but destroyed by the Assyrians, mixed with the nations that the Assyrians brought into the northern kingdom of Israel, or rejoined the southern kingdom.

e.g. Anna was of the tribe of Asher (Luke 2:30) one of the supposed lost tribes. 

If the Samaritans didn't have Israelite blood in them, why did our Lord make a particular outreach to them, and give them their own Pentecost? See II Kings 17:24-40.

When God uses a New Covenant Gentile nation like Great Britain, certain people, Empire Loyalists and others, can get carried away by nationalistic pride into thinking that Britain is the New Israel and elaborate a theory to coincide with their megalomania. The international church - Jew and Gentile - is the New Israel.

http://http://www.theology.edu/journal/volume4/BritishIsraelism.htm


----------



## TimV (Apr 28, 2009)

It's never been taken seriously and never will be. "Dan" is the father of Denmark because of a coincidence of sound. Simeon are the Welsh, since they call themselves the Cymri.

You'll never get a group of adult Reformed men to have anything other than contempt for this group of theories, and your fellow travellers will be largely nut cases, conspiracy buffs and chronic malcontents.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 28, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> People saying e.g. that the Irish are descended from the tribe of Dan because they sing, "Danny Boy"


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 28, 2009)

Certainly nothing wrong with looking for remnants of the descendants of ancient Israel. A group living in the Indian states of Manipur and Mizoram near the India-Burma border claim to be descendants of Manasseh. Israel evacuated a group of Ethiopian “Jews” during the famine of the early 80's, whom the chief rabbi of Israel designated as the tribe of Dan. Jewish like Chinese people were found by the first Europeans to go there. DNA studies of the Y-chromosome of the Marathi-speaking Bene Israel in India indicated they are descendants of Aaron and the priests of Israel. Many of the men of the black Bantu speaking Lemba tribe of 50,000 living in South Africa and Zimbabwe also carry the Cohen Y-chromosome. Jewish and Israeli ancestry can not be determined by skin color.

I’ve had some curiosity regarding the ancient Iberians, who lived in both the Iberian peninsula (now Spain and Portugal) and may have come from the ancient kingdom of Iberia in the Caucasian area east of the Black Sea. These were the original settlers of Hibernia (Ireland), giving the island their name, before the Celts came. The Celts did not eliminate the Iberians, but conquered and intermarried with them. Thus, the dark features of some Irish peoples, including my own family. We’re Mediterranean. Any connection between Iberian and Hebrew?

Such speculation only become dangerous when one gives some theological significance to race, genealogy and genetics. We’re all lost without Christ; all are the children of Abraham by faith in him. If God has some future purpose for the physical descendants of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, he knows where they are and can sort them out according to his purposes. In the meantime, lets share the gospel with every nation, people, tribe, and tongue.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2009)

TimV said:


> It's never been taken seriously and never will be. "Dan" is the father of Denmark because of a coincidence of sound. Simeon are the Welsh, since they call themselves the Cymri.
> 
> You'll never get a group of adult Reformed men to have anything other than contempt for this group of theories, and your fellow travellers will be largely nut cases, conspiracy buffs and chronic malcontents.



Tim you are correct about the "nut cases, conspiracy buffs and chronic malcontents"! 

However I do find a large number of ministers in almost every protestant tradition that held this view up until the 1920-1940 period.

That of course proves nothing, except it was not always the playground of nut cases.


----------



## Phil Fourie (Apr 30, 2009)

As Tim has said, this is a very popular movement in South Africa and really expanding a lot due to the white South African that has lost his identity and is now looking for it in Israel, if they get people to believe that they are the nation of God, then they can give them a sort of hope that God will give them back South Africa.

Yet this is based on so many flawed teachings that if you really go deep into it, you will find it is totally crazy. If you do confront one of these people with the truth of Scripture, they will always tell you, you are using a twisted translation etc. etc. Most of them also reject the writings of Paul.

Furthermor they believe black people are animals, not humans and were created before Adam, thus all "real people" ie. white people are what they call Adamites and only Adamites can be saved. The beast (other nations) can not be saved. All Israelites/Adamites (white people) will be saved.

In South Africa they go by the name of Israel Vision (Israel Visie).


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 30, 2009)

Phil Fourie said:


> As Tim has said, this is a very popular movement in South Africa and really expanding a lot due to the white South African that has lost his identity and is now looking for it in Israel, if they get people to believe that they are the nation of God, then they can give them a sort of hope that God will give them back South Africa.
> 
> Yet this is based on so many flawed teachings that if you really go deep into it, you will find it is totally crazy. If you do confront one of these people with the truth of Scripture, they will always tell you, you are using a twisted translation etc. etc. Most of them also reject the writings of Paul.
> 
> ...



I know that, but i think you cannot generalise that to all BI, because many BI groups i know speaks very clearly against those racist groups and their two- seed line teachings (like pastor Neser).
The books that i have been reading like from Steven M. Collins rejects the two seed line teaching, and don't have these flawed teachings, i even communicated with him personally concernings these manners.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2009)

Phil, I think they are probably adopting an American post-WW II version called most often "Identity Christianity".


----------



## Phil Fourie (May 2, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Phil Fourie said:
> 
> 
> > As Tim has said, this is a very popular movement in South Africa and really expanding a lot due to the white South African that has lost his identity and is now looking for it in Israel, if they get people to believe that they are the nation of God, then they can give them a sort of hope that God will give them back South Africa.
> ...



I'm sorry if it sounds like I am generalising, I am not, I was only commenting on the teachings of this movement in Sout Africa, which is mostly two seeds/serpent seed etc. Here most if not all proponents of the movement hold to these views I mentioned in my previous post

-----Added 5/2/2009 at 04:04:32 EST-----



Kevin said:


> Phil, I think they are probably adopting an American post-WW II version called most often "Identity Christianity".



Do you have a bit more info for me on this?


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2009)

Phil I don't have a good critique of it to recommend. as far as I know one has not yet been written.

Jack Mohr, and the entire "Aryan Nations" (Church in the Valley of Jesus Christ Christian, Aryan Nations) group hold to the 2 seed view.

This has been very signifigant in it's impact. even more "mainstream" (in this context the term is relative) groups have been more or less inlunenced by this.

I would credit Jack Mohr with spreading this teaching. He was much more credible then Swift/Butler. Mohr was a Korean war POW, a Col. and a well known anti-communist speaker/preacher on the fundy Baptist trail (incl BJU!!). After he adopted BI teaching he very quickly went to the far fringe of the movement. He was a compelling speaker & a prolific author.


----------



## TimV (May 2, 2009)

One problem with critiquing it is that there are too many morphs of the belief, and the other is that they use the same historiography methods as King James Onlies i.e. they work backwards. They take a hypothesis and pick and choose, ignoring contradictory evidence. For instance they take an old name of the Irish _Tuatha de Danaan_ and they point to the first phoneme of Danaan, and use this as evidence without any statistical break down of phonemes used for the Irish. So if there are 20 phonemes used in various names for the Irish, the just pretend the other 19 don't exist and claim Danaan is from the tribe Dan.

Like when the KJVO's say the TR is based on the Byzantine textual tradition and you point out that places in the TR aren't based on the Byzantine tradition they just pretend they didn't hear you.

It's exceedingly frustrating debating issues with people who think that way.


----------



## Tim (May 4, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> Certainly nothing wrong with looking for remnants of the descendants of ancient Israel
> 
> [....]
> 
> Such speculation only become dangerous when one gives some theological significance to race, genealogy and genetics. We’re all lost without Christ; all are the children of Abraham by faith in him. If God has some future purpose for the physical descendants of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, he knows where they are and can sort them out according to his purposes. In the meantime, lets share the gospel with every nation, people, tribe, and tongue.



That's right. It can be interesting to study such histories, but it is not doctrine derived from the Word of God. As such, I believe all of this is of limited importance. 

I heard a talk on this in Cape Town last year and I was the only one in the room who questioned some of the things that were said. But then the oldest man in the room said of the British-Israelism teaching , "who cares?". And I appreciated that comment.

In the grand scheme of Christian doctrine and practice, this is so _unimportant_. I would have a tendency to become interested in things like this, but I decided that I wouldn't put in the study time because it just wasn't worth it.


----------

